# Awesome kiddie getter



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Seen at the bike rack in front of my YMCA this morning. Pix are from a cell phone camera, but pretty good anyway. I posted this here as a break from the relentless "What bike, shorts, saddle, should I buy?" posts.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Best looking rims ever!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, there's some love put into that bike. Those fenders are awesome. I might actually leave them ON the bike due to the paint job, if it were mine.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Super cool. Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Awfully cute. When I see bikes like that I wish I lived where it was flat.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Believe me, the roads around here are anything but flat. This is Los Alamos, NM. 7,200' elevation and right at the edge of the mountains. Don't know in what part of town the owner lives, but everything is uphill at some point!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

jorgy said:


> Awfully cute. When I see bikes like that I wish I lived where it was flat.


I can`t say for sure, but it looks like it has a multispeed hub.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jorgy said:


> Awfully cute. When I see bikes like that I wish I lived where it was flat.


Yeah, I could really use something like this for getting groceries and running errands.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Yeah, I could really use something like this for getting groceries and running errands.


I live on one of the ridges above Honolulu/Waikiki. It would not be much fun riding that three miles uphill.

I've gotta find someplace down in Kaimuki to live...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jorgy said:


> I live on one of the ridges above Honolulu/Waikiki. It would not be much fun riding that three miles uphill.
> 
> I've gotta find someplace down in Kaimuki to live...


I'm thinking of applying to grad school at Manoa. Those hills wouldn't be fun.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I'm thinking of applying to grad school at Manoa. Those hills wouldn't be fun.


Tough times at UHM ahead. We're supposed to see some massive budget cuts. We'll probably end up losing lecturer and TA positions. How the budget cuts play out is going to vary across units, though.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Electra*

Bike is made by Electra. Model is the "Om". It has a 3spd internal hub.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

very cool. thanks for the info.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the looks of that chain ring...SWEET!

Those fenders are fun it is as if they got tats.
Also that seat is perfect for the bike.


----------



## freethelemmings (Jul 11, 2009)

She has a mobile om bike!!


----------

